# Jennings Forked Lightning



## aggiegoddess

*Made by jennings a long time befor Bear got them*

its a real Jennings My dad had one when he was younger

TAG


----------



## gearz

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the response! :smile:


----------



## deadx

The Jennings Forked Lightning was made by Jennings back in 1985-86. It was the first compound bow I ever owned and it was a shooter.


----------



## gearz

Thanks! I have been searching the internet for info but cant find anything on jennings bows.


----------

